# Agony!



## adrian1der (Sep 30, 2020)

Hi All
went to bed with a slightly stiff back last night. Got up this morning in total agony. Lower back, left side. Good job it is my rest day today as I think if I tried to cycle I'd pass out. Frustrating as hell


----------



## grovesy (Sep 30, 2020)

adrian1der said:


> Hi All
> went to bed with a slightly stiff back last night. Got up this morning in total agony. Lower back, left side. Good job it is my rest day today as I think if I tried to cycle I'd pass out. Frustrating as hell


Have you tried putting heat on it? 
I find sometimes a little bit of cycling can help.


----------



## adrian1der (Sep 30, 2020)

grovesy said:


> Have you tried putting heat on it.


Deep heat, paracetamol and a hot water bottle....gone from agony to extremely painful :-(


----------



## grovesy (Sep 30, 2020)

I have never used Deep Heat,  I use arnica. I also find I need to get up and walk about from time to time. Also sometimes sitting in differnt chairs can help.


----------



## Vonny (Sep 30, 2020)

When I had a bad back I tried all sorts of hot stuff, and when I saw the physio he told me that I needed ice packs not heat. I suppose it depends on what the problem is. Hope you are feeling better soon. Back pain is so flipping invasive.


----------



## grovesy (Sep 30, 2020)

Vonny said:


> When I had a bad back I tried all sorts of hot stuff, and when I saw the physio he told me that I needed ice packs not heat. I suppose it depends on what the problem is. Hope you are feeling better soon. Back pain is so flipping invasive.


I have used both but I find heat works better for me. Infact my Chiropractor  suggests differnt things at differnt times, on treatment. Case in point yesterday following my treatment he used a mechical massager, and told me to apply heat. At other times he has put a cooling gel on. I find heat works better for me.


----------

